# Rhodesian Ridgebacks and Goats...



## Finnsawyer13 (Apr 1, 2013)

So we're getting two 3 month old Boer wethers for grazers/pets. They have lived with a dog since birth but our two Rhodies don't have much livestock experience. We have a very large male and a small female. We don't let them near the chickens because they have picked my in-laws up in the past (everyone survived). I know they were bred to protect livestock but I'm wondering if anyone here has had one with goats. The goats will have their own pasture at the back of our property but the dogs will be roaming around the rest.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont generally like the idea of dogs being with livestock at all.

Compound that with the fact that you know your dogs arent good with poultry, I dont see how having them with your goats would be a good idea. 

I did not know that Rhodesian Ridgebacks were considered Livestock Guardian Dogs?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would be very wary. Ridge backs were bred to hunt large predators (lions in particular) I would not trust them with the goats unsupervised.


----------



## Finnsawyer13 (Apr 1, 2013)

They won't be IN with them but I would like them to be ok with them out and about. RR were bred to protect livestock in Africa & harass a lion long enough for a hunter to kill it. We have friends that are stunned at how much they love our cat. He pounces on them, sleeps outside with them during the day. Our female can be around chickens I just don't bother with it since they don't need protection. I'm also not thinking the RR will be guarding the goats, the lazy bums sleep inside at night. We don't have many predators. Ive seen them in with goats just curious if anyone has experience with this...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As long as they weren't in with them, I think that should be fine  My lab wanted to chase, chase, chase them at the fenceline! But they got used to each other eventually. Wouldn't have trusted him in with them, though.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Rhodies were bred for hunting, not guardianship. Natural instinct would be to pin down the goats, not kill it, but rough play that a goat won't appreciate. But, like every animal, each is different. I wouldn't leave them all together unattended, but with proper introductions and monitoring play for awhile, you can gauge your animals for their level of prey drive. 
This coming from the lady with goats whose favorite playmates are two *vicious* pitbulls. Introduction and obedience is key.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Rhodies really are hunting dogs. They are used here in Hawaii for wild pig hunting. I would love a RR but I would never have them anywhere where they could get in with my goats, chickens, or sheep.


----------



## Finnsawyer13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've had these two for 5 years and am part of a RR club. RR do not hunt. They are a tool used by the hunter. The whole reason the RR was bred was to protect its hunter/land/livestock. They work in a pack to keep a lion at bay. It's a misconception made because so many refer to them as "lion hunters" .

I'm simply curious if anyone had RR around their goats and how they did.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Finnsawyer13 said:


> RR do not hunt.


I disagree and so would hundreds of local wild pig and goat hunters on our Islands.

I've even seen RR's used on wild goat hunts.

The RR's pin the pig or goat and the hunter cuts the animals throat with a knife.

So while you and your club might not use them for hunting, be assured they ARE used for hunting.

I know each dog is an idividual, I have three dogs and I'd not let any one of them in with the goats. Ever. One is a pittbull mix and I worry that while she doesn't have a high prey drive I never know when something like that could change.


----------



## Finnsawyer13 (Apr 1, 2013)

"the RR was not expected to attack the lion but to hold it bay for the hunter to come and shoot" & "this magnificent breed was developed to guard the family and livestock as well as aid the hunter" A complete pet owners guide to RR 

The reason for this post as stated above was to see if anyone that actually owns RR had experience with them around goats. What was it, how did it go initially, we're they young/old. 

All dogs are different especially with modern day breeding. Breeding the ability to hunt in or out.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My personal opinion at the end of the day is that dogs are carnivores and predators, which most people seem to forget. Goats are prey animals. To me it just doesnt make sense to keep a predator with prey animals, or even let them be together. I realise I am a minority here because for this reason I am not comfortable with LGDs and I would rather use a llama or alpaca (or no guardian at all). 

Every dog has the ability to bite. Every dog has the ability to chase. I would go so far as to say that every dog has the instinct to chase, and no matter how well trained, sometimes those instincts come out. I personally dont feel that is a risk I want to take, so I keep my dog separate. He is a lab and I doubt he would bite a goat but he certainly would chase and pounce on them, trying to play, which in itself could injury or potentially kill a goat. Even just the stress from chasing. 

I would be concerned if your dog pounces on your cat that they would do the same to goats, but cats understand that sort of play, goats dont. 

To be honest the only experience I have had with a pure RR was when hubby and I went to look at one, lovely dog, we were patting him and throwing his toy, and without any warning signs he jumped up and latched onto my hubby's face. His teeth cut in at the bottom of his eye socket and under his jaw. He was lucky not to lose his eye. Dog was put down. Several months later we came across our lab. I'm not saying all RRs are like that. I know several RR crosses who are lovely natured. 

Funniest thing I've ever seen is RR cross golden retriever. Still has the ridge but its long haired


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Finnsawyer13 said:


> "the RR was not expected to attack the lion but to hold it bay for the hunter to come and shoot" & "this magnificent breed was developed to guard the family and livestock as well as aid the hunter" A complete pet owners guide to RR
> 
> The reason for this post as stated above was to see if anyone that actually owns RR had experience with them around goats. What was it, how did it go initially, we're they young/old.
> 
> All dogs are different especially with modern day breeding. Breeding the ability to hunt in or out.


So we agree then, the dog was developed to hunt.

I for one, would never have them around livestock.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

RR's wouldn't be my choice. I would keep them separated. RR's were developed as a bay dog so to speak... keeping predators at bay. This includes killing if need be. RR's are very good watch dogs and amazing hunting dogs. The instinct to catch prey and keep it away from hunters and farms makes them very easy to train to kill. I feel it is too close to risk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Contact Vicky of Lonesome Doe Nubians. She has a website and has used Rodies to protect her goats for many years, they are awesome guardian dogs.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I know several breeders of large dairy goat farms who have the Rhodies as farm dogs. One is a breeder of the Rhodies. The dogs protect the entire farm but do spend a lot of time in with the goats. They were raised with the goats, though, so have been with them since birth.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most guardian breeds of dogs have been bred for hundreds of years to guard the herds and they do great at it. In my neck of the woods, Llamas and such do not do that great of a job because they are prey animals also. A pack of coyotes would take down a LLama faster than they would take down a dog. Donks will attack any dog so not a great option if you have pet dogs, male donks will attack the goats, seen it happen so many times that I would never trust a donk with my goats. Yup, Vickie has had the RR for years, she was who i was referring to in my previous post.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. I think those type of dogs are hunting dogs but even if they are meant to be livestock protectors.. they still have to be taught to now chase the goats as once they start- especially with two.. it becomes a fun sport for them. I wouldnt leave them with the goats unsupervised at all... it is too much 'fun' sport for two dogs to get into mischief over.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I would just keep them under close supervision when together. 

I have a doberman whose an inside dog and he cannot be around my goats unless I am there to correct him. He thinks chasing them is a fun game and it is unfair to the goats. He does not intend to hurt/hunt them, be he can do so easily.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

I dont have experience with ridgebacks but i have a 1 year old male Rottweiler and hes been known to play a little rough with my chickens if no one is watching him and he gets bored. He's never hurt one of my goats but if i let him sniff one he will start licking them and gets really excited and because of his size it would be easy for them to get hurt. Same thing probably with your dogs just introduce them well to the goats and scold them if they get to excited I'd watch them around the goats for a few days to make sure and let them in the field on leashes everyday so they can get all their interest out while you are watching them. Sooner or later they will probably get used to them and not even notice them much. Good luck!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with everyone....much supervision for dogs and goats at first, and make sure your dogs can't get in with the goats in the beginning. you don't want something happening while you're not looking.

there are lots of ridgebacks here in Barbados. I believe my large mutt dog has ridgeback in him (and maybe some Rottweiler, great dane, mastiff, boxer, pitt bull, etc) - he looks like a stunted great dane with a docked tail. handsome, but zero brains. he's killed many chickens and one kitten that I know of. he also attacks other unknown dogs on his turf. he likes to chase. he chased my buckling once. got a lashing and a scolding. haven't chased him since. also, my goats have horns....my one goat liked to step under him and poke him in the face with her horns. he doesn't go near her anymore or any the other one anymore. he still eyeballs them when we walk by, but looks away when I glare at him.

still, you know your dogs better than anyone. you know what they are/aren't capable of, and what can deter them from harming your goats. good luck, and do let us know the progress!


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Like others have said introduce them to each other and have a secure fence. Our two dogs don't go near the goats. My brothers coonhound chases anything that moves and my pit/lab/mastiff/jack Russel/spaniel...etc is scared to death of them. The man I rent the barn from has an Aussie that kills chickens. She also is a very aggressive herder. Chased horses through fences. I won't let her near the goats.She stays tied in front of the barn. And I wont even begin to tell about my dads ex and her deaf rottweiler. Pure stupidity.


----------



## Labfee (Dec 20, 2014)

I keep 6 young goats and about 20 chickens with a Rhodesian Ridgeback. I am extremely strict with her. I only let her in the paddock for a few hours, and if she showed any biting instinct, or got them too wound up, or showed excessive intrusion into their personal space, I yanked her out which she takes as a huge punishment because she loves the goats. She has never attacked a chicken, but has killed a wild bird eating their food. She actually loves the chickens. 

I am very strict... she gets a scolding for any barking at a goat, or any bite play with me or any goat. And praise if she barks at anything outside of the paddock. "No bite" is a rule I enforce 100%, and I scold her for sniffing or licking goats. Every day she earns more and more of my trust, and recently I've allowed her to sleep in the paddocks unsupervised.

She is no Akbash, but she's working out. The biggest problem is not being able to leave her food in the same paddock as the goats because they will eat it. And teaching her not to be so close to them all the time because horns hurt. Because I don't allow her to chase goats, she cleverly learned to get the goats to chase her. Its hilarious to see my herd queen and buck running after her.

So far, so good. I will bring in Akbash pups when the herd gets larger, but for now my Rhodesian is coming along just fine. Just remember, you have to be firm and strict and spend time. This is a breed of dog that loves mischief.


----------

